# Eroids.com: The best source for muscle enhancing drugs



## BigDmike (Jan 9, 2020)

Many people manage to improve their health, fitness, strength, and appearance significantly by using but not abusing steroids. Those who abuse steroids rather than use them cautiously can, of course, give themselves health problems. However, many people smoke cigarettes or use narcotics even though these are addictive substances that do not offer any health benefits, even in part. Steroids, on the other hand, have the potential to improve your health if you use them carefully.

*Steroids Can Be Healthy*

A high level of testosterone is excellent for a man's physical and mental health. If you improve your health, your testosterone will increase. Just as good health enhances testosterone levels, high testosterone improves your health as well.

High testosterone increases one's muscle mass and bone mass. It raises one's sex drive, improves heart health, and reduces fat while increasing muscle. Testosterone can also benefit the mind just as much as it helps the body. Mathematical ability, mood, verbal memory, and spatial abilities all increase if one has high testosterone.

*Testosterone levels have been decreasing for decades!*

Every generation has lower testosterone than the generation before did at the same age. Lower testosterone is responsible for many of the health problems that even young men have today. Low testosterone leads to obesity, reduced sexual function, and difficulty thinking clearly.

The loss of testosterone is mainly artificial. While some of it is due to less exercise and more processed food, pollution in the environment is primarily responsible. People today consume plastic and chemicals in their food and water, which converts testosterone into estrogen.

Since the decline in testosterone is artificial and caused by a polluted environment, it makes sense to use synthetic methods to counteract the loss of testosterone. These drugs are, of course, not entirely safe - but neither is allowing your testosterone to remain low because of the polluted environment in which you live.

*Buying steroids and other muscle enhancing drugs online*

Unless one can find a doctor who will prescribe them testosterone and other muscle enhancing drugs, one will usually buy testosterone, other anabolics, and anti-estrogen drugs online. The legality of buying these drugs varies. Some testosterone enhancing drugs are entirely legal to buy without a prescription. However, the most effective drugs tend to be against the law without a doctor's prescription in most countries. If you choose to use illegal substances, you will have to do so at your own risk. Possibly the law could become more lenient on steroids in most countries in the future, but this might take decades if it happens at all. Find out the legal penalties in your area and choose whether or not to take the risk of buying illegal anabolics online. Many effective drugs are temporarily legal before being banned. You might decide to order effective anabolics that are still legal.

*Eroids.com: A source for an enormous variety of muscle enhancing drugs*

If you do choose to legal and safe, potentially unsafe, or illegal muscle-building drugs online, eroids.com is an excellent source of information. The site will help you find sellers of legal and if you are taking chances illegal anabolics online. They offer an enormous variety of different products from a massive range of different sellers. Reviewers can rate the sellers and the quality of their products.

Eroids.com also has forums where people can discuss the effectiveness of the products from each source and the trustworthiness of each seller. One can read the forums and learn about whether or not a particular seller is trustworthy before they buy anything. Eroids.com has plenty of information about how to avoid the more severe side effects of using anabolic drugs, and about how to find trustworthy sellers of these substances.​

Eroids.com has to be recommended for the wide variety of different anabolic substances it sells. The site offers reviewed sources for all sorts of testosterone - mimicking substances, anti-estrogen drugs, and post cycle therapy treatments. Eroids.com also provides links to reviewed sellers of human growth hormone, weight loss drugs, and peptides. Eroids.com links to and reviews sellers of legal products as well. Whether you are looking for pure synthetic testosterone, potentially both more potent and less dangerous testosterone mimicking drugs, or drugs to help you cut down on body fat after a bulking phase, Eroids.com can help you find sellers.

*Eroids forum and information*

I should also point out that eroids has a forum where moderators and staff manipulate posts to reflect the best paying steroid and HGH sources. Be very carefull interpereting reviews and recommendations by staff.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 9, 2020)

Where is Bundy.......

Interesting write up however for anybody reading this thread I would recommend staying away from eroids. Eroids is a promotional website for anabolic steroid sources where reviews are commonly manipulated by website ownership to promote the best paying sources and not the best quality.​


----------



## snake (Jan 9, 2020)

Sounds like one big commercial to me. Eroids is loaded with scammers and is one day away from a horror show and getting busted as open as it is to the world. You know the FEDS are visiting eroids and reading reviews daily.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 9, 2020)

Are Eroids related to hemorrhoids? On a serious note publicly reviewing illegal steroid sources could and will be a disaster at some point.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Jan 9, 2020)

The fact that their number 1 source is "Steroidify" really just tops it off tbh


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 9, 2020)

take my money pleeeeeease!!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 9, 2020)

If anyone on the board would like to purchase some nice swamp land in Florida I’ll be happy to sell you some! #Sucker! It’s insulting !


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 9, 2020)

Raider said:


> If anyone on the board would like to purchase some nice swamp land in Florida I’ll be happy to sell you some! #Sucker! It’s insulting !


Trade the land for some eroids!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 10, 2020)

Just curious why we even entertain these guys?

Ban these pieces of trash and lets keep moving forward.

I promised Jin so this is all Ill say about this stupid shit


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll take 2 quality hospital beds please


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Just curious why we even entertain these motherfukers?
> 
> 
> Ban these pieces of trash and lets keep moving forward.
> ...



I think not banning them and having everyone chime in with how horrible and shady they are is better. 

Tyrant boards like Ology silence dissent by banning. Let’s give these losers the opportunity to post and then bring their true reputation to light. 

Eroids is probably the most well known scam in AAS.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> I think not banning them and having everyone chime in with how horrible and shady they are is better.
> 
> Tyrant boards like Ology silence dissent by banning. Let’s give these losers the opportunity to post and then bring their true reputation to light.
> 
> Eroids is probably the most well known scam in AAS.



I agree but you also know theres about 132 17 year old kids that just read that and placed an order immediately.
if they were banned off the bat that wouldnt be the case. 
not my board, I dont make the rules, bash these fukks if that's all we can do fukkit.


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2020)

Something weird going on. 

OP’s last sign in shows May 2019. He also has a post count of 3 but only this one is showing up on the search. 

Maybe Mugzy is trolling us.....


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> I think not banning them and having everyone chime in with how horrible and shady they are is better.



"I don't care what the newspapers say about me as long as they spell my name right" P.T. Barnum


----------



## Trump (Jan 10, 2020)

Anyone want to buy the Eifel tower for scrap, going cheap


----------



## Raider (Jan 11, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Trade the land for some eroids!


I think I’d rather have the swamp land Straight. You’d probably getting better gains eating dirt, but that was a solid idea, lol!!


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 5, 2021)

As bad as those spam calls you get daily on the cell.


----------

